# Gambles Hiawatha Vanguard



## markalpan (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello, 
I am new to this forum. I just got my father-in-law's Hiawatha Vanguard bicycle which has been pulled out of his grove after who knows how many decades. I am planning on restoring the bike. I cannot find much information on these bikes online. If anyone has any useful information on them I would really appreciate it. Can I still get decals and parts for this bike? Thanks again.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 26, 2013)

It is best to post a few good quality pics of the bike especially from the chainguard side. Once we see the bike we can offer good advice. V/r Shawn


----------



## markalpan (Dec 26, 2013)

Here are some pictures I took of the bike. I am thinking it is approximately a 1961 model but not positive. I have looked and cannot find any serial number. Where are these usually located. I am assuming that this originally came with chrome fenders? They must have been removed.


----------



## kngtmat (Dec 26, 2013)

That is a sweet bike. It's made by Murray for those stores and the serial number should be under either the bottom bracket or the left rear dropout.


----------



## markalpan (Dec 27, 2013)

I found a number under where the pedals come together. Really hard to see some portions of the letters above the number. But maybe this will help identify the year?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 27, 2013)

markalpan said:


> I found a number under where the pedals come together. Really hard to see some portions of the letters above the number. But maybe this will help identify the year?




Looks like MO T WG, I think WG was code for Gamble's, MO - Murray Ohio. T probably indicates the year, though my list only goes up to '59. 61 sounds about right though.


----------



## markalpan (Dec 27, 2013)

That's kind of what I was thinking for a year. So are there any places where I would be able to get any decals for after painting or would they be a custom order type thing? Also, am I right in assuming these came with chrome fenders? 

If anyone has any tips or websites on restoring a bike like this I would really appreciate it.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 27, 2013)

You know if you "_restore_" that bike your likely going to have north of one thousand dollars invested in what's essentially just another 60's Murray ?

You must have had one awesome _FIL_ to dedicate a shrine like that to him !!!!

Don't get me wrong, I dumped that kind of scratch into a similar era tank bike but it was chrome plated, had a horn/light tank and a springer fork, I wouldn't do it again. For that kind of money you can snag something much more significant then a 60's Murray 

pap
.


----------



## Boris (Dec 27, 2013)

I agree with pap about not sinking a whole bunch of money into it. However I do believe that it would clean up better than you might think, and that seems like a worthwhile endeavor. And Fenders can be found for not too much $$$. Plenty of "how-to" in "Restoration Tips" on this site.

There is a Murray thread currently being discussed on this site.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?7014-Murray-serial-number-project

I also just saved this from ratrodbikes.com site. It might be helpful to you.
http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/115/Decoding-Murray-serial-Numbers#.Ur5UqxylSuG


----------



## markalpan (Jan 7, 2014)

For the time being I am thinking of just leaving the bike the way it is and getting it rideable. I bought some new tires and tubes but the wheels are pretty rusty and corroded. Does anyone know of a website where I could order some replacement rims that will work for this bike? Then I can get everything else cleaned up and looking decent enough to ride around this spring.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Jan 7, 2014)

markalpan said:


> For the time being I am thinking of just leaving the bike the way it is and getting it rideable. I bought some new tires and tubes but the wheels are pretty rusty and corroded. Does anyone know of a website where I could order some replacement rims that will work for this bike? Then I can get everything else cleaned up and looking decent enough to ride around this spring.




Try this one ~ http://www.memorylane-classics.com/

Prices look good and they have all sorts of bits and pieces that are useful and you don't have to camp out on ebay for months. They are old school though, you have to pick up the phone and call them.

pap
.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 8, 2014)

As previously stated, the restoration cost would exceed the value of this bike. A similar Murray in good condition could be found for around $100 - $200. The parts to complete this can be easily found, in fact I believe I have most of them (chrome fenders, handlebar/stem/grips, 2 speed wheel set, more). Shoot me a PM if you decide to go that route.


----------



## azhearseguy (Jan 10, 2014)

check out the Murray site. you may be able to figure out the year it was made> http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/115/Decoding-Murray-serial-Numbers#.UtAG3tF3uYE


----------

